# Gander Mtn summit protection plan??



## The RodFather (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone bought this and used it before? My wife bought it on the waders she got me for my birthday about 8 months ago... I got out of the river today and I was wet.. Must not be a huge leak... But none the less, I need a new pair. Wondering if this is an over the counter warranty, or if I have to ship them somewhere?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

The RodFather said:


> Anyone bought this and used it before? My wife bought it on the waders she got me for my birthday about 8 months ago... I got out of the river today and I was wet.. Must not be a huge leak... But none the less, I need a new pair. Wondering if this is an over the counter warranty, or if I have to ship them somewhere?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


got to call the number on the back and ship em some were. it is on the pamphlet that come with the warranty explanation and how long the warranty is. they tell you to do the same thing if you take it to the store. i had the same type of issues with a abu cardinal reel. i just epoxied it and kept going not worth the time in the middle of carppie season for me... any ways best of luck....


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Call the number and they get you a prepaid box. Sometimes with bigger stuff they will just have you keep it. Send it in and you get a gift card for the amount paid. To buy what u want. Got it on my rangefinder last year and it took a dump after three months. They got it taken care of quick.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

If you can get it replaced under warranty, that's good. If not, wader leaks are easily fixed. In a word- Aquaseal.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I bought the plan at the Lansing store when I got new waders in Feb. They told me then I could bring them back to the store for replacement.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I bought a rod that had the tip broke, called the number, they said keep the rod and they sent me a gift card worth the value.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mickl you can bring them back within the first 30 days after that you have to either send to the manufacture or to outside warranty holder.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok.... thanks for info.


----------



## MR BIG (Dec 21, 2008)

if it guide series manager takes care of it ,the gander near me is good wiht returns.


----------

